# February 8th birthday



## The Birthday Fairy (Feb 8, 2011)

*coreyc* (Corey), from Massachusetts, is celebrating his birthday today!







We send you birthday wishes and hope you have a great day!


----------



## Isa (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy Birthdayyyyy  I hope you have a nice day!


----------



## Torty Mom (Feb 8, 2011)

Yay Coreyc!! Happy Birthday!  I hope you have an awesome day!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy belated birthday! Your birthday is the same day as my sisters


----------



## coreyc (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank's guys I had a busy day shoveling roofs but when I came home my bought me my favorite cake cheese cake and my daughter made me a happy birthday game got to love a 7 year old imagination I love it


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 9, 2011)

*
HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! Hope you had a great day.*


----------



## Angi (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday. My Dad was also born Feb 8th. He died hiking 4 years on his 61st birthday.
Shoveling roofs...is that a job or something you do for your family? Is it snow you shovel? I just can't picture it. 7 year olds are great! Enjoy it they grow up so fast.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 9, 2011)

Angi said:


> Happy Birthday. My Dad was also born Feb 8th. He died hiking 4 years on his 61st birthday.
> Shoveling roofs...is that a job or something you do for your family? Is it snow you shovel? I just can't picture it. 7 year olds are great! Enjoy it they grow up so fast.



Yep shoveling snow off roofs around here have been collapsing from the snow load I'm laid off for the winter so trying to make some extra money .


----------



## terryo (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Corey. I'm sorry I missed you big day!


----------

